# I think I hate ruffled yarn



## leen3611 (Oct 20, 2011)

I have read many of your posts regarding ruffled yarn so I got a skein of Starbella to try it out. I had to start over about ten times to get the initial hang of things but, according to many of you, I figured it would get easier as I went along.

Well.......it didn't. I watched lots of instructional videos but nothing clicked with me. It is very frustrating to try to find the top loop and, although I'm using bamboo needles, those darn six stitches really want to slide off.

It has been very slow going and I am probably about half way through the skein and the scarf looks blah and flat. I have been knitting for 58 years and nothing has frustrated me as much as this. Am I missing something here? I would love to make a skirt for my two year old granddaughter but I don't think I could finish it before she's married.

Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

Have faith, and try to accomplish this and THEN leave it behind. This always works for me, and I feel that I won out and the project didnt--and I never, never have to do it again. This said--now quickly give it away, or even share it with your next swap partner and youll never have to look at it again. LOL!!!


----------



## leen3611 (Oct 20, 2011)

Okay, Janie, if you say so, I will finish it!! I am astounded by the ladies who say they have made lots of them and can't keep up with the orders for more. I truly think I would pull my hair out and eat a sofa cushion if I had to do one again. We have a craft fair in December and I had visions of putting out 20 or so and selling them like crazy. Not gonna happen. Back to dish cloths. Thanks for your response.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I looked at some of that ersatz yarn today. I even felt it. I'll avoid your frustration and leave it on the store shelves.

Good luck.


----------



## leen3611 (Oct 20, 2011)

Jessica Jean - I'd hate to be the one to keep you from the "joy" of ruffled yarns but I think you made a good choice. BTW I love the work ersatz because it is not widely used. I also enjoy albeit. I think ersatz is French, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

leen3611 said:


> Jessica Jean - I'd hate to be the one to keep you from the "joy" of ruffled yarns but I think you made a good choice. BTW I love the work ersatz because it is not widely used. I also enjoy albeit. I think ersatz is French, n'est-ce pas?





Wikipedia said:


> It is a German word literally meaning substitute or replacement.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ersatz
The proclivity of the English language to 'borrow' words from every other language it encounters is wonderful! Other languages also borrow, but I don't believe any do it as much as English. I love albeit too and also widdershins! When you view your knitting needle with the point aimed at your eye, the yarn goes widdershins around it! - at least, the way I knit.


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

I've worked with the Sashay yarn, and one video I watched said to wrap the yarn around an empty paper towel roll, while spreading it out. This stretches out the yarn so it's easier to work with.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

My LYS always tries to tempt me to pick up a skein of that and even knit a 'demo' for me. Although I think the scarves are pretty and I'm sure my daughter would love a ruffled skirt, something about it has just never been for me. I'll leave the others to that and try different new adventures myself.  Sorry for your frustration, but at least you can feel good when you have finished it and 'tamed the beast'.


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

If you don't like making the scarf, and you prefer regular knitting, I suggest trying the ruffled skirt. You only need to work a few rows of the ruffled yarn in while most of the skirt is knitting with worsted weight yarn for the majority of the skirt.


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm with you on the ruffled yarn. I just can't get a rhythm going with it. I tried my first one crocheted and that was a pain, so my second one is knit and that's no better. I have finally made myself a promise that I will do 10 rows of it every day - I hope to finish it before the end of next month.


----------



## leen3611 (Oct 20, 2011)

Widdershins is definitely a new one for me. I will have to find a way to work it into a conversation today! 

When looking for it in the thesaurus, the first possibility that comes up is undershirts. That would make my five year old grandson howl. Although it's not as silly (to him) as undies or panties, I know he'd be so tickled to hear that.

Being German makes much more sense for ersatz. It's a harsh, guttural sounding word (like much of many things German) but I do love schadenfreude.

Thanks for your reply. Kathleen


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

leen3611 said:


> I have read many of your posts regarding ruffled yarn so I got a skein of Starbella to try it out. I had to start over about ten times to get the initial hang of things but, according to many of you, I figured it would get easier as I went along.
> 
> Well.......it didn't. I watched lots of instructional videos but nothing clicked with me. It is very frustrating to try to find the top loop and, although I'm using bamboo needles, those darn six stitches really want to slide off.
> 
> ...


I am one of the crazies that loves working with this yarn. Although it can be hard at first finding a way that works for you. 
Yes, I take the time to wrap the yarn spreading it out as I go, around an empty paper-towel roll. I use a dowel or even a paper towel counter top holder to keep the rolls from twisting around. Then as this is not a throwing type of knitting, I hold the needles in an "X" look when picking up the next stitch. There are a host of types of this yarn. Some of the holes are bigger than others. With the larger hole ones most people do not give a gentle pull down on the finished row to lock the stitch. If you do not do this it will look flat and none ruffled. When working with the ones that have smaller holes I use every other stitch to give the fabric more drape. 
I have started the skirt for my Granddaughter and although it takes time to cast on the ruffle part it is turning out very well. Perhaps easier to do than the scarf its self. I have found though that when knitting the ruffle stitch together with the regular yarn if you knit through the back of the stitch it is easier to do. 
I understand the problems that you are having. I too had to find a way that I felt was going to work for me. I would say that my first one took me about 5 hours to make. Now it takes about 1 hour or less. Another trick that I have learned is to cast on only 3 stitches for the first 3 rows and then add 1 more to each side. All you do is put 2 of the stitches on for the first knit through and the last as well. 
I do wish I could just sit with you and help you to see how I do mine. Yet I would also understand if you do not like working with this yarn. 
I hope after reading how I do mine it may offer you a bit of help on how to make them. Most important this I forgot to tell you, use the Biggest needle you can to be able to complete the stitch. For most of mine I use a US 13 or larger and I also use circulars. It helps to keep the stitches from falling off the needles.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I've made one scarf and I agree, I'm not in love with this novelty yarn. I'm already ready for it to go out of style. 

That said, I love the ruffled skirt another member created and plan to buy some yarn so I can make a couple of them. I'm sure I will regret it while making the skirts, but will love the look of their faces (and their Mom's) when they get them.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> I've made one scarf and I agree, I'm not in love with this novelty yarn. I'm already ready for it to go out of style.
> 
> That said, I love the ruffled skirt another member created and plan to buy some yarn so I can make a couple of them. I'm sure I will regret it while making the skirts, but will love the look of their faces (and their Mom's) when they get them.


The skirt is easier to make. I am working on one and it takes a bit to cast on the lace but I am sure you can do it. Here is what I have learned. I cast on the lace from right to left on the right side of the work. I pick up the stitch with the right needle and then knit the stitch on the left needle. Once all the ruffle cast on is done the next row you are knitting the lace stitch and the yarn stitch together. To do this I have found that knitting through the back of the stitches works best. I also wish I had made the row count between the ruffles 10. At the 7 row count they seem to be to close together. For the next skirt I am going to do this.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

leen3611 said:


> Widdershins is definitely a new one for me. I will have to find a way to work it into a conversation today!
> 
> When looking for it in the thesaurus, the first possibility that comes up is undershirts. That would make my five year old grandson howl. Although it's not as silly (to him) as undies or panties, I know he'd be so tickled to hear that.
> 
> ...


Undershirts?? But I've never been good at using a thesaurus. (I bet your grandson would think thesaurus is just another of the dinosaur family!) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Widdershins

Schadenfreude is one of those perfect words that I wish humanity were above the need of. However, the existence of the word and the attitude it embodies is what makes our all-news stations (both TV and radio) work and what sells most newspapers. Sad.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

leen3611 said:


> Okay, Janie, if you say so, I will finish it!! I am astounded by the ladies who say they have made lots of them and can't keep up with the orders for more. I truly think I would pull my hair out and eat a sofa cushion if I had to do one again. We have a craft fair in December and I had visions of putting out 20 or so and selling them like crazy. Not gonna happen. Back to dish cloths. Thanks for your response.


Just don't start drinking your bath water! I also tried it, and hated it so much, I threw the whole mess in the trash. I am not known for my patience skills! I decided I was better off making bears with faux fur! At least Gypsycream gives you all the instructions and she is constantly there to help when you get into a tight place! LOL Her bears are easier to do for me than those scarves!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

How do you feel about the word "Caddywompus'? That is how my scarf looked when I decided it needed to be in a special place and threw it in the trash bin.


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

I totally agree. I made one and struggled with it. Someone said to roll it around a toilet paper tube and it would stay straight. No. I spent most of my time opening it up and searching for the holes. I finally finished it and will never buy any more. Life is too short to be so frustrated over yarn. It should be enjoyable.


----------



## piscesangel1978 (Aug 6, 2012)

Personally, I love it and make heaps for my online store!! Sorry to those who have issues, I thought I would for a year or so and put it off, then tried it and took to it like a duck to water! Today I made a gorgeous champagne coloured one in 1.5 hours, which is short for me as far a scarves go!! Cheers, Suze.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I like doing crosswords in a mag called Colossus and that word has appeared in the "Stinker" crossword. From memory I think it means going backward or anti clockwise.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

When my friend and I decided to knit with yarn called TuTu, I had problems but figured I'd get the hang of it.

She called me and left me a soft and deliberate 'I am NEVER EVER going to f'n finish this scarf ...'

I busted out laughing only because she never curses, plus it was a recorded message.

She bought wood needles and finished 5 of those scarves!

I personally won't make that yarn again but the scarf is soft and fluffy. It doesn't look good on me so at a get-together the only person who wanted my scarf was my friend!!!

She now wears the one I made - because she gave away the ones she made! LOL Besides, she loves the red.

So, enjoy and finish and laugh.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I absolutely LOVE the ruffle yarn. I made a full length scarf in 65 minutes. Currently I am making 18 of those scarves, for a gift for 18 ladies I have here in my home for a Christmas get-together. I have 10 done, and am currently doing my 11th.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

mirl56 said:


> I've made one scarf and I agree, I'm not in love with this novelty yarn. I'm already ready for it to go out of style.
> 
> That said, I love the ruffled skirt another member created and plan to buy some yarn so I can make a couple of them. I'm sure I will regret it while making the skirts, but will love the look of their faces (and their Mom's) when they get them.


I made one scarf -- and probably won't make any more - -for one thing I wouldn't wear one (personal taste) -- I never got a rhythm like I do with most of my knitting. I have some friends who make them by the dozens and think it's just the greatest thing - One of them has not knit anything else -- Some of them have started making smaller (fewer stitches) and much shorter to wear crossed in front with a pin -almost more like a necklace. They are having lots of fun -- which is the point anyway -- I'm back to my socks!


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> I've made one scarf and I agree, I'm not in love with this novelty yarn. I'm already ready for it to go out of style.
> 
> That said, I love the ruffled skirt another member created and plan to buy some yarn so I can make a couple of them. I'm sure I will regret it while making the skirts, but will love the look of their faces (and their Mom's) when they get them.


I watched my sister in law wrestle with one of these yarns trying to make a scarf for a 14 year old relative. I have no wish to suffer similarly. Also agree with your hopes that these scarves go out of fashion. In the south-east of England they are the preserves of the post meno-pausal and are already landing up in bulk in the reduced bins of charity shops.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

leen3611 said:


> Widdershins is definitely a new one for me. I will have to find a way to work it into a conversation today!
> 
> When looking for it in the thesaurus, the first possibility that comes up is undershirts. That would make my five year old grandson howl. Although it's not as silly (to him) as undies or panties, I know he'd be so tickled to hear that.
> 
> ...


I'm with you Kathleen, my family is German too. I have never heard of Widdershins but it has many possibilities.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

leen3611 said:


> I would love to make a skirt for my two year old granddaughter but I don't think I could finish it before she's married.
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks.


Yep, do what I did and give the lovely yarn to a friend who enjoys making those pretty scarves. Took me about two minutes to realize it's not for me. My patience does not extend that far. Glad I only bought one ball of it--and knew somebody who was happy to take it off my hands. Seeing it hanging around wasting space in my comparatively small stash would have annoyed me.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Give it to someone that might enjoy it...I had the same "problem" :lol:


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I made several of the "scarves from H---", and found them very easy and mindless knitting. Only thing I didn't like was you had to straighten out the yarn before you could do anything with it,and wind it around a paper towel tube, and it twists easily as it is knitted. I only had 4 stitches on my needle a size 13 bamboo. I used rubber bands to keep them from slipping off, wound them around several times on the pointy ends. As for doing more don't think so, my family don't seem to really like them, so I am not going to do more for now. But the yarn is cheaper now than it used to be (of course) but will leave the ruffly scarves to other people unless I get asked to do one. Myself I enjoy the Potato Chip scarf. Doesn't go as fast but fun to do and is mindless knitting.


----------



## eilenablue (Feb 15, 2012)

I've also enjoyed making many of these ruffled scarves, with Panda Sashay yarn. I find it easiest if I first unravel a length of yarn to work with, and then open out the yarn itself to it's full width. I place a rubber band around the remainder of the yarn as the yarn is inclined to 'twist'. When it does, I just hold up my knitting and the ball of yarn will unravel. I also find it ruffles beautifully if you knit into every 2nd stitch on one row and every 3rd stitch on the next.
It's winter here now in Australia and these scarves are surprisingly warm ..... and so soft.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

I too found 8 rows not enough and plan to do 10 if I knit another skirt. I knittited in my ruffle yarn a little different as well, doing it more like eyelet lace but with the ruffle yarn in front instead of behind the work and knitting the ruffle yarn and other yarn at same time. I didnt see the point in co it on 1 row then knitting it together on next, so did it all in 1 row lol
I wish I has thought about winding the ruffle yarn around a tube or something b4 I started because for me that was the most frustrating. It wound itself in a cord as I did the rows in between which I had to keep untwerling lol.


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

My sister gave me one ball of the yarn. I put it off but finally made the scarf. It came out fine but I really did not enjoy making it and it's not something I'll ever wear. I know just the person to give it to. She'll love it and I won't be making any more. :lol:


----------



## aknittingnut (Aug 7, 2012)

I have made dozens with the ruffle yarns as I sell them. Say thank you that the stitches don't slide off the needle because there is virtually no way of picking them all up. It's then start all over.
If you would like assistance PM me and I will be happy to do so.
Judy


----------



## plbostain (Feb 11, 2011)

The first scarves I made drove me crazy-but I always wind it up ina ball and strecthing it flat as I go-wind from the outside rather than inside-it doesn"t twist as bad-I have made at least 75 scarves now-I use the shorter wooden needles and they are less slippery{about size 11)Good luck if you try again.


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

I am with you, i think it leaves alot to be desired as far as looks. But it seems they sell so i decided to make some one for a gift (i may be shot on sight) and some to try to sell if i have a yard sale this fall. 

i can work with the yarn, and i am using metal needles...a few times they slipped off but easy enough to pick back up. i myself just feel the yarn should of been stiffer and had more body to it.


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

I've.made a few of these and understand your frustration. If you don't want to take the time to wrap it around a paper towel roll, I sometimes just lay it in the floor beside my chair and smooth it out a bit over the arm of my chair.


----------



## rainy412 (Aug 10, 2012)

Ahhh...ruffled yarn- total aggravation in ONE skein. I hate that stfuff,too!


----------



## rainy412 (Aug 10, 2012)

Although, I've turned my nose away from my "ruffled adventures in knitting" , your post is a great idea for those willing to forge on.


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

After hearing all of the frustration from seasoned knitters,
I hesitate to tackle that curley yarn that I purchased from
Knitting Paradise last year.
Just because it's so difficult for some, I plan to do this next.

I'll let you all know about my experience with it.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

I know I hate it. I made one scarf (which I gave away) and swore I'd never use the stuff again!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I had the exact same experience a few days ago trying to make a scarf for my DIL. I watched videos and tried over and over again. The stitches kept sliding off and the whole process felt very clumsy to me, besides the work looked awful. Then I came across a video to crochet a scarf with this yarn, which seemed to go more smoothly for me. I set the work aside for now, but will return to it in a few weeks and give it another try. The yarn is so pretty and my DIL loves it so I hate to disappoint her.


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

"ersatz" sounds more like German, to me----but it's still a useful word, isn't it?


leen3611 said:


> Jessica Jean - I'd hate to be the one to keep you from the "joy" of ruffled yarns but I think you made a good choice. BTW I love the work ersatz because it is not widely used. I also enjoy albeit. I think ersatz is French, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## digiknit (Mar 26, 2011)

I was persuaded to buy this yarn to knit a scarf for a friend who liked the idea of ruffles. I cant tell you how awful the experience was. NEVER AGAIN. I will stick to what I like doing which I enjoy.It has disappeared from my stash in a whoosh! No regrets No worrying about the waste of money. One expensive lesson learnt.


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

I had to look up Schadenfreude. Found it and also found it was a silly song in a Broadway musical called Avenue Q from @2008. Here is the 3 minute song - sounds like a few Muppets in the mix:






I also made 1 scarf, didn't enjoy it, wrapped it around a sofa pillow for decoration, and finally gave it to a friend who loves it.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Are these not worked essentially like the potatoe chip scarves?


leen3611 said:


> I have read many of your posts regarding ruffled yarn so I got a skein of Starbella to try it out. I had to start over about ten times to get the initial hang of things but, according to many of you, I figured it would get easier as I went along.
> 
> Well.......it didn't. I watched lots of instructional videos but nothing clicked with me. It is very frustrating to try to find the top loop and, although I'm using bamboo needles, those darn six stitches really want to slide off.
> 
> ...


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> leen3611 said:
> 
> 
> > Widdershins is definitely a new one for me. I will have to find a way to work it into a conversation today!
> ...


 Its a rainey morning here in Michigan so this little digression from knitting has been just heaps of fun. I love the "irregularities"' ie humanness of language. Joan 8060


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

leen3611 said:


> Okay, Janie, if you say so, I will finish it!! I am astounded by the ladies who say they have made lots of them and can't keep up with the orders for more. I truly think I would pull my hair out and eat a sofa cushion if I had to do one again. We have a craft fair in December and I had visions of putting out 20 or so and selling them like crazy. Not gonna happen. Back to dish cloths. Thanks for your response.


A really wonderful friend gave me a ball of that "junk" for Christmas last year. I dutifully knit it up...the scarf hangs in my closet. Will I e-v-er knit another. Not planning on it!!!!! Joan 8060


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a friend who turns out these scarves in an evening. So I bought some starbella. After many tries and much frustration, I gave the yarn to my friend. I have another type of ruffle yarn, also full of frustration. Every so often I pick it up, knit a couple of lines and put it back in the bag. I decided by the time I (if I) finish it, it will go into the Smithsonian as an antique.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have to agree on this new ruffle yarn. It strikes me as gimmicky and faddish and not anything that tickles my imagination. Some things are just not worth the time to struggle thru.

That being said, there are very few things that I begin that I dont try to finish--at some time or other. However, this past year I used a fuzzy novelty yarn which sounded better than its reality. After looking at it, unfinished, for several months, I frogged it. That felt good. Erasing the gnawing thorn in my knitting side. The yarn is still there and will probably never get used by me.

I don't know what works for you, but frog it or finish and get rid of it--either solution would do.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

ladydog said:


> I had to look up Schadenfreude. Found it and also found it was a silly song in a Broadway musical called Avenue Q from @2008. Here is the 3 minute song - sounds like a few Muppets in the mix:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that's awful! But I guess we all do it. Anyway, you're right in that that's what sells newspapers and makes the evening news!


----------



## Maggie2012 (May 14, 2012)

leen3611 said:


> I have read many of your posts regarding ruffled yarn so I got a skein of Starbella to try it out. I had to start over about ten times to get the initial hang of things but, according to many of you, I figured it would get easier as I went along.
> 
> Well.......it didn't. I watched lots of instructional videos but nothing clicked with me. It is very frustrating to try to find the top loop and, although I'm using bamboo needles, those darn six stitches really want to slide off.
> 
> ...


I don't know about suggestions, but you have convinced me that I do NOT need to even think about trying ruffled scarves anymore...thanks for saving me time, effort and $$.


----------



## Woolyouknitwithme (May 13, 2012)

Nottingham should be fun, it's a hobby. You
Have done everything in your power to 
Make it work and still don't like the finish
Part of the project. I would give up and move 
Onto to something fun. Life's to short to knit
Things you dislike.
P.S. donate the yarn to someone that bugs you.
Nancy


----------



## mysticsummer (Feb 4, 2012)

I felt the same way fighting with my first skein of Starbella yarn. I ended up crocheting the silly thing and gave it away to a little girl who loved it. However, I'll try anything once and if I don't like it I'll give it one more try just in case it was me. I picked up a skein of Sashay and used size 10 acrylic needles. I also picked up every third hole which gathered it very nicely. Surprise! it turned out just as it was supposed to and it only took a couple of hours to do it. I posted a picture of it in the picture section, titled "Ruffle Scarf, revisited." Now my daughter wants 5 more and I know the nightmare ended with the first one.


----------



## BarbieSue (Mar 18, 2011)

I personally am having a ball with this yarn! I can put out a scarf in a couple of hours. I don't unroll it...just use it straight from the skein. After it is knit, gravity spreads the lace open for you. 
I am curious about those who sell the scarves as to how much they charge. I would like to sell them but not sure what to charge.


----------



## prairiemoon (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't like the ruffle yarn with the small holes but I don't mind the large-hole yarn. I find circular needles work best, too. I don't drop stitches as easily. I find it boring though, and much harder on arthritic hands to hold the yarn open and knit. I had a friend visit last Christmas unexpectedly. I knit a scarf as we talked and by the time she left I had a scarf for her. She got to see it made which was nice and I got to hear her comments on how pretty the yarn was, etc., before she knew it was for her. It was fun.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Woolyouknitwithme said:


> Nottingham should be fun, it's a hobby. You
> Have done everything in your power to
> Make it work and still don't like the finish
> Part of the project. I would give up and move
> ...


HaHAHAHA! Now, that's funny!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

i just ordered 2 skeins of ruffled yarn..now i am seriously regretting it....arrgghh


----------



## Maggie2012 (May 14, 2012)

love your response of "give the yarn to someone who bugs you".....


----------



## pking (May 25, 2012)

I have made several scarves from the ruffled yarn and while I don't love knitting with it they do come out nice and the colors are quite dramatic. I found that if you spread it out as you go with your right hand and slip the needle into the top hole that's at least 2-3 holes away from where the needle is, it will fluff up nicely. After a little while you will find that you develope a nack. Keep trying. I don't know about a skirt, don't think I'd like it too much. And after your all finished with your scarf, guess what, it will be out of style. :roll: :mrgreen: :lol: Just like the fun fur.
Happy knitting
Pat


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Okay, I am a word lover as well, what is schadenfreude? I'm enjoying this conversation between the two of you.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

My last name (my former husband's last name, actually) comes from German. When my youngest daughter was small she said it sounded like fighting. The meaning doesn't have anything to do with fighting but it fits him. I'm tired of spelling it for people.

I'm going to think of some of my favorite words. We don't use widdershins here in the US that I've ever heard, but of course they do in Great Britain and I pick up all the best interesting British words.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

I still have one ball of that yarn waiting for me after I finish my mystery Afghan (which is nearly complete) and the arms and one leg of my bear so I guess I will be out of style by the time I make it


----------



## cheyenne620 (Apr 17, 2012)

I got a couple skeins of Sashay to try. My daughter liked what she saw when I was knitting the first scarf, so I gave the scarf to her when I finished with it. She really liked the scarf. Now the other ball of yarn is in my stash, calling to me.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

What a topic, huh? I think this is one of those items you either love or hate, no in-between. I just finished teaching a lady from church how to do a scarf with Sashay yesterday afternoon and she went home happy with about 8 inches done! I do mine with 6 loops on number 7 needles and skip two holes. This makes the scarf long and ruffly. I have posted one that I did before. Also I found that twisting a rubber band around the top of the needle helps a lot because this end of the needle tends to get stuck in some part of the yarn and when you start up again you've got extra loops that don't belong. I also never put my work down without wrapping a rubber band around the tips of both needles together. If the "stitches" fall off, it's nearly impossible to find them. All in all I have made 5 of these and am busy with number 6. I don't think this is actually "knitting" but it is a fun craft item and the people I have given them to love them. Different strokes for different folks! Happy Needling. jb


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I agree with you. Let someone else do that one


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry, I have no suggestions. I just made a baby blanket with Simply Soft and kept losing stitches. I know ruffled yarn is way out of my league! Good luck.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry, I have no suggestions. I just made a baby blanket with Simply Soft and kept losing stitches. I know ruffled yarn is way out of my league! Good luck.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry, I have no suggestions. I just made a baby blanket with Simply Soft and kept losing stitches. I know ruffled yarn is way out of my league! Good luck.


----------



## Woody (Sep 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> leen3611 said:
> 
> 
> > Widdershins is definitely a new one for me. I will have to find a way to work it into a conversation today!
> ...


Aren't words wonderful? I just clicked on your suggested website, and it's amazing what superstitions people had.... Thanks, this was fun!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love words too... I just woke up after not near enough sleep or coffee... So the idea of trying to spell any of my fav's isn't going to happen right now.. but my good friend and I both love words and we worked the graveyard shift together and had a great time finding new ones....


Jessica-Jean said:


> leen3611 said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica Jean - I'd hate to be the one to keep you from the "joy" of ruffled yarns but I think you made a good choice. BTW I love the work ersatz because it is not widely used. I also enjoy albeit. I think ersatz is French, n'est-ce pas?
> ...


leen I am sorry you are having such a hard time with this. I think it is something that is best done in one sitting because letting go of the stitches and putting it down can make starting back up again difficult... I think you have lots of great suggestions here.. you said you watched the video's and you have been knitting for a very long time... this just might not be something for you... It can be difficult at times and I think what the appeal is the fact that you can get a scarf done in a few hours, and actually sell them for a profit...LOL even get paid for your time too... I think your grand daughter will love it no matter how it turns out....


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

I have successfully made a skirt but wouldn't dream of making a scarf for the reasons you are experiencing. It is a lot easier to pick up one stitch in between a worsted or sport weight yarn and knit the next row with the worsted or sport yarn. You never actually knit the sashay. Go for it girl! Your granddaughter will treasure it!


----------



## knitcrazymomof6 (Feb 9, 2011)

I made a scarf with it and hated it but I just finished a skirt for my almost 4 yo dd and it was much eaisier when worked with a worsted weight yarn. On the rows that I used the ruffle yarn I purled holding the ww yarn in my right hand and the ruffle yarn in my left. 

Before I start using the annoying twisty ruffle yarn I spread it out and wrap it around a knitting needle. You can either leave the needle in or pull it out I have done it both ways. That way it doesn't get all twisted up on me which is really annoying. Plus the top holes that I need to use are already seperated.

JoAnn


----------



## golfbaba (May 27, 2012)

I use Red Heart Boutique Sashay yarn and just "love" it...have tried Bernat yarn but my preference is Red Heart.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

leen3611 said:


> I have read many of your posts regarding ruffled yarn so I got a skein of Starbella to try it out. I had to start over about ten times to get the initial hang of things but, according to many of you, I figured it would get easier as I went along.
> 
> Well.......it didn't. I watched lots of instructional videos but nothing clicked with me. It is very frustrating to try to find the top loop and, although I'm using bamboo needles, those darn six stitches really want to slide off.
> 
> ...


Sorry if I repeat what another poster may respond but I am not going to read all 5 pages. Anyway, I am also one of the crazies who loves this yarn. I did sell out at the craft fairs last year but no so this year. I knew what would happen, that other vendors saw me sell out and now this year everyone has them and most less expensive than mine. So I had to be one step ahead and find another use for the yarn. Anyway, take the ruffle yarn and pick up the stitches on another needle circular if you perfer with a cap on the end. Then knit from the circular no twisting no frustration. I started the "Knockout Kreations" ruffle skirt last night size 18-24 months and finished it this morning except fot the elastic. I agree with Deb_Babbles much easier to work with although it is a bit slow adding the netted yarn as a CO stitch but once that is done the rest is fast knitting. I hope this helps you and Happy Knitting!


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I just bought 2 skeins of Sashay & now I'm afraid to start my scarf. I thought it might be challenging but, now I'm afraid I will just be wasting my time. Maybe I should just return the yarn. Is it worth my time?


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

Now I know I am not alone. I have knitted for 50 years and could not make this work. I am used to converting instructions as I am a picker (Russian/Continental style) and could not convert the instructions so make them work. If any other pickers have tips so I can use the 2 skeins I purchsed, plese let me know. Juli


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Have faith in yourself! I've been knitting a wee bit longer than that and I knit 2 in an evening just to see if I could. They are really not difficult....just strange, and they're not my "thing," but a friend asked me to show her how to knit one ( she really meant would I do it for her, as usual!). Why don't you go in to the yarn store you bought it from, and ask someone to show you. There's usually a few knitters working in the big stores especially, and there's probably a couple of customers who can do it lurking around the yarn shelves. I showed two girls how to do it yesterday in a Hobby Lobby because they were holding the yarn and looking puzzled.


leen3611 said:


> I have read many of your posts regarding ruffled yarn so I got a skein of Starbella to try it out. I had to start over about ten times to get the initial hang of things but, according to many of you, I figured it would get easier as I went along.
> 
> Well.......it didn't. I watched lots of instructional videos but nothing clicked with me. It is very frustrating to try to find the top loop and, although I'm using bamboo needles, those darn six stitches really want to slide off.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pattyjoyce (Apr 27, 2012)

I do hate this yarn. Someone asked to make a scarf for them so I did & everyone I knew or even didn't know went nuts for them. After doing about 20 of them & out of orders I quickly gather the skeins I had left & took it to Goodwill. Told everyone the yarn was sold out! Done with that. I don't even like them & wouldn't wear one.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

There is one ruffle scarf yarn that is a pleasure to work with....the scarf pattern in under the lebel...you only have three stitches on your needles at a time...the yarn is Rowan's Kidsilk Creation.....for about $25 you can create a special accessory...
julie


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I forgot to add that it took me one hour to make a scarf with Rowan's Kidsilk Creation....and I am NOT as fast knitter...
julie


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

isn't it funny, what seems so difficult for some seems so easy for others. i was working on my first wingspan scarf and simply could not get how/where to start my 2nd. triangle. after some wonderful help from another KPr, it just fell in place and i could almost do it without looking at the pattern. i knew i was overthinking it but it just didn't click. now, the ruffled scarfs were a instant "get it" for me. so, i just know if you just keep on, it will all click and everything will be great. you can beat this. happy knitting.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

What on earth is a "potato chip" scarf?



Patricia368 said:


> Myself I enjoy the Potato Chip scarf. Doesn't go as fast but fun to do and is mindless knitting.


----------



## Ozark Rustic Charm (Aug 22, 2011)

Try Rozetti Marina.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm over half done with my scarf and: 1) It's not my style even though I love the colors; 2) It's really tedious finding that right loop and keeping it on the needle; 3) I'll finish it probably today and then I'm done - I won't make another one. IF I meet up with a couple of former nursing classmates this fall to celebrate 50 years, I MIGHT wear it only because it's the school colors. I'm quite "fluffy" enough without the added ruffles LOL.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Ersatz is German.

I too do not care for the ruffled yarn. It has such a cheap feel to it. I bought two skeins and knitted them but that will be it.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

leen3611 said:


> I have read many of your posts regarding ruffled yarn so I got a skein of Starbella to try it out.


I call this type of ersatz yarn 'Your Cheating Heart'. There of those who love this yarn that creates fake knitting and have a affair with it and those who try it while knowing all the time that this type of yarn is so . . . wrong. Me I never been tempted

:mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## JudyK (Jul 4, 2012)

I thought it was just me! I'm having problems with it, because as a continental (picker) knitter, this just feels awkward to me. BUT, I promised my daughter a scarf, so I'll have to take another go at it. The 10 rows a day idea sounds do-able--should be done in time for a San Diego Christmas!


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Love the "word" dialogue going on! Just tolerate the yarn.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Been there, done that. The scarves look great and I could finish one in an evening but I leatned NeVER to put it down, you can rarely pick up the stitches if you pull the needle out and I don't think of it as "real" knitting. The Sashay is easier than the Starbella, IMHO...... Bottom line, i'm not going to wear these scarves..... the fad will go soon, I've done them for the GD's with acoule of spares.... I have nowehre to sell them..... I won't be making any more.........


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

For you ruffle-lovers who would like to stretch the time out a little before this is all out of style and unavailable, I saw a lot of scarves made up in team colors. It was most likely on KP. That is something that would sell easily and for more, perhaps, than what you made in the past.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Lion Brand has a scarf using the Ruffles Frill Seeker.
It is in 2 videos.










You may like this scarf.
http://cache.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/patternFinder.fcgi?search=1&searchText=&craft=0&cost=&subcategory=&componentCategoryKey=1694575&categoryKey=&edition=&size=&publisher=&Go.x=1&Go.y=1&Go=1&start=15&pageLength=15
Dick


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes. I suggest you use the yarn you have and not buy more. Ha ha!! That's probably what I'm going to do. All the lovely colors tempt me, but.... I can give away the ones I have made , but I thought I wanted one for myself. Not so! I feel overwhelmed by the ruffles. A thought I had was trying to knit a scarf to the width of a plain wide-neck top and sew it on all around for decoration. I may attempt that.


----------



## sewbee42 (Aug 16, 2011)

Widdershins...remember fairytales that going widdershins (counterclockwise) around something would only lead to bad things. Wish I had the story to read to my great-grandaughters.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

I use a size 13 circular needle of 16 inches. The needle is fat enough to keep the stitches in place and the short cable makes it easier to hang onto. Also, If I have to put it down, I put a rubberband around the 2 tips. holding them together so the stitches don't fall off. This has worked well for me after having trouble with the instructions.


----------



## nanansj (Jun 1, 2011)

I sympathize with you. I bought enough to make 3 scarfs from a yarn shop while traveling. It was slow going. Finally finished them all--had to do other knitting inbetween to keep my sanity! They were for Christmas last year and I will tell you they fluff very nicely but am not planning to do anymore.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

arlenecc said:


> What on earth is a "potato chip" scarf?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/patternFinder.fcgi?search=Search&searchText=potato+chip+scarf

I saw a comment on that they may call it a potato chip scarf because, you cannot make just one.
It may look more like potato chips on a string.
http://knittingnewscast.com/blog/2011/03/03/free-potato-chip-scarf-knitting-patterns/
There are crochet patterns also.

Dick


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Another thought about the extensive ruffles. I measured and cut the Starbella into 2 pieces, then used just 4 stitches. This made a nice size scarf that was not as bulky or long.


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

It does take a little getting used to. I made some for my 4 daughters and granddaughter.


----------



## Rosy B (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh dear what have I let myself in for. 

My ten year old GD flicked through one of my magazines and found a cushion cover made from ruffle yarn that she fell in love with. She's having her first "big girl" bedroom makeover and it's all in lovely shades of purple. She choose a couple of balls of King Cole Krystal in purple, pink, grey and white but I haven't plucked up the courage to do it yet.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Another idea to make with the ruffle yarn.

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/juliets-love-shrug


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

leen3611 said:


> Okay, Janie, if you say so, I will finish it!! I am astounded by the ladies who say they have made lots of them and can't keep up with the orders for more. I truly think I would pull my hair out and eat a sofa cushion if I had to do one again. We have a craft fair in December and I had visions of putting out 20 or so and selling them like crazy. Not gonna happen. Back to dish cloths. Thanks for your response.


Knitting is NOT a contest, you don't need to catch up or keep up with others. Knit what you like. Don't knit what you don't like. Your experience with ruffled yarn, is just that an experience. Finish it, give it away and move on. 
What about 'dishcloth' patterns, in the length of a scarf? I'm thinking of working many of the patterns into a baby blanket.
Good Luck, Patty


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Although very inexpensive to make with a 1/2 price coupon, I think they are hardly worth the time. They do present as a 'nice gift' though if you hang in there and get it done.

Fisherwoman


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Leen, I love your sense of humor. I think you are someone I would enjoy gettting to know.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I made close to 20 for holiday gifts last year. Things "clicked" for me when I decided that I wasn't really knitting, but poking/threading the yarn onto the knitting needles...if that helps you! Best wishes, and Happy Knitting!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I looked at some of that ersatz yarn today. I even felt it. I'll avoid your frustration and leave it on the store shelves.
> 
> Good luck.


I'm with you, Jessica-Jean. The pictures people post of scarves, etc. are very pretty but the thought of working with it just doesn't do a thing for me.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

After making my first ruffled scarf with # 10 stright needles I would never attempt another one on straight needles. It's circular for me. I never have any prob. having the sts. fall off the other end. I have made quiet a few scarves and they work up really fast for me.


----------



## alese (May 16, 2012)

i don't like it either and will never buy it again. i too have been knitting for a long time, about 50 years! Maybe this dislike of ruffled yarn is a massachusetts thing? LOL


----------



## alifletcher (Jun 8, 2012)

First of all take a deep breath and do not give up.
Using circular needles keeps those wide stitches from falling off.
Next go through "top" holes (bottomof yarn has a thicker band)
Place 7 sts or "holes"on needle. Hold the 7 st on left needle With left hand, take first stitch off left hand needle . Use your middle finger on left hand to find the next space and then place that opening between the needles to knit that stitch.( Meaning As you go to knit next st. hold stitches on left needle in left hand. Flatten yarn in right hand, use left middle finger to find next top hole and then knit the next st).
Hope this helps. Good Luck !


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

How about offering a trade to someone here who likes the ruffled yarn?

Hey!!! is there someone here who loves working with Ruffled yarn, and would make some things for this woman, in exchange, what is it you hate to make she could make for you?

And what are you willing to offer knitting? 
How about PM this woman and when you come to an agreement, lettings us all know what the trade will be, and when it's done post pictures so we can applaud!?!?


----------



## golfbaba (May 27, 2012)

Sashay yarn is very easy to work with.....I have no regrets


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

I have used a couple different brands and the only one that looks good and not limp are with the Sashay yarn by Red Heart. I do not find them fun to make and get bored with them quickly but they are pretty and my grandaughters love them. I have a short neck and I have a beautiful one I made and kept in rusts but everytime I put it on I feel like I have a clown collar on. I am thinking of putting it on a knitted purse.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, you've convinced me that I am right about not buying this yarn. I think I'll stick to the more familiar yarns!


----------



## MissyT05 (Mar 27, 2011)

I've used a number of different ruffle yarn brands, and find the Starbella the easiest to use. I love their new metallics and they are only a dollar more. My adult children are using the metallics for bureau decorations and I was amazed at how beautiful they are. The Christmas colors would also make wonderful table decorations with candles, etc. (I wouldn't light the candles, though)


----------



## Margatonian (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello re the ruffle yarn I to had frustrating problem with loosing the stitches I used circular needles problem solved no more dropped stitches
Pam Margatonian


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've made a dozen of the ruffled scarves using various brands all for requested presents. I can usually complete one in a "long" evening. I don't like them on me as I'm not a ruffle-type person. Some of the yarns curled more than others. I tried winding them on a toilet tissue tube. Didn't seem to help much. I find that just taking the yarn and holding it high and letting untwist worked as well and repeat when it got too twisted. I use bamboo needles. No matter what the pattern says, I found the size four (US) shorter needles worked the best for me. As my mom says when she is being polite about food. "It's not my favorite."


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

It's probably looks blah and flat because you might be knitting every hole. On the Starbella you should knit every other large hole.


leen3611 said:


> I have read many of your posts regarding ruffled yarn so I got a skein of Starbella to try it out. I had to start over about ten times to get the initial hang of things but, according to many of you, I figured it would get easier as I went along.
> 
> Well.......it didn't. I watched lots of instructional videos but nothing clicked with me. It is very frustrating to try to find the top loop and, although I'm using bamboo needles, those darn six stitches really want to slide off.
> 
> ...


----------



## roscoe (Dec 26, 2011)

When I first knitted with ruffle yarn I had a terrible time mostly because the stitches kept sliding off the needle like yours are doing. My husband took a pair of my size 9 needles and cut them off until they are about 6" long. He put the ends back on the needles and they work really well. The needles are short enough the yarn doesn't slip off. Made a big difference for me.
roscoe


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> How do you feel about the word "Caddywompus'? That is how my scarf looked when I decided it needed to be in a special place and threw it in the trash bin.


I hadn't yet run into _that_ word! Dictionary.com has nothing with that particular spelling, but I did find catawampus. I think this term needs to be added to all knitters' vocabularies. It is delicious! Thank you, DonnieK for contributing it! :-D


----------



## Sharron 1966 (Nov 6, 2011)

I use the biggest straight needle I have, 13 or 15 US size. You also want a long needle, 13/14 inches. This helps some, but you do have to be careful the stitches don't slide off. Persistent pays off!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ladydog said:


> I had to look up Schadenfreude. Found it and also found it was a silly song in a Broadway musical called Avenue Q from @2008. Here is the 3 minute song - sounds like a few Muppets in the mix:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Catawampus sounds a little like Mark Twain to me. It's certainly a word I'm familiar with, and I'm from the southern US.


----------



## alese (May 16, 2012)

did dr seuss ever rhyme it with anything?


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have looked and "pawed" this yarn but so far haven't bought any. If it isn't fun to do or satisfying, why would I want to do it??? I've always decided against it. After reading the posts, I'm sure I've made the right decision.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

This is one project that you do for the results, not the process. I find working it mind-numbing. But the results when you give one of these new-fangled scarves as a gift will make you sigh and say, ok, I can do another. The squeals of delight from the recipients--all different ages, mind you--were worth it.

And for those of you looking to sell, some of the fancier craft galleries in my area are offering them for 40 and 45 dollars!


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh, and I've started to work every other hole in the Starbella, even though the video says to use every hole. It gives it more body and still comes out a respectable length.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

leen3611 said:


> I have read many of your posts regarding ruffled yarn so I got a skein of Starbella to try it out. I had to start over about ten times to get the initial hang of things but, according to many of you, I figured it would get easier as I went along.
> 
> Well.......it didn't. I watched lots of instructional videos but nothing clicked with me. It is very frustrating to try to find the top loop and, although I'm using bamboo needles, those darn six stitches really want to slide off.
> 
> ...


Can't say I blame you, I hate the stuff, too. Knit one scarf in it. Had bought two more skeins of it, decided I hated it in the first scarf. If I can find the other two they go to the first person who wants it.


----------



## alese (May 16, 2012)

wow, it IS a massachusetts thing! LOL


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

leen3611 said:


> I have read many of your posts regarding ruffled yarn so I got a skein of Starbella to try it out. I had to start over about ten times to get the initial hang of things but, according to many of you, I figured it would get easier as I went along.
> 
> Well.......it didn't. I watched lots of instructional videos but nothing clicked with me. It is very frustrating to try to find the top loop and, although I'm using bamboo needles, those darn six stitches really want to slide off.
> 
> ...


I made one of these scarves, and I have zero desire to make another one. It's all much too fiddly for me. The end result is nice, but the fiddliness isn't. So, I'd suggest finishing the thing and then after that, never touching ruffled yarn again.

I, too, am astonished by the number of people who've made lots of these scarves. Well, to each his or her own.

Joining you in the un-Ruffled club,
Hazel


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Is there anyone that lives near you that could show you in person how to do it? I was able to help a couple people that way. If you lived near me, I'd be more than happy to help you. They really are fun to do once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Marie Diane (Apr 12, 2012)

I think erzatz is German, like Hitler's coffee


----------



## jans strands (Jul 28, 2012)

I guess I am very lucky because I have made a minimum of 30 ruffled knitted scarves. I really enjoy making them because they seem to go real fast. When I first started, I wasn't sure how to begin and then once I figured it out I was thrilled. Don't give up.......or ask someone that has made them before. BTW I have never crocheted one so that could be different. Lots of luck.


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi, I was searching for instructions on youtube and remembered your post.

Get on youtube and search for "howto knit Redheart Sashay scarves". I watched and instructions are very clear.

Hope this helps.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

leen3611 said:


> Okay, Janie, if you say so, I will finish it!! I am astounded by the ladies who say they have made lots of them and can't keep up with the orders for more. I truly think I would pull my hair out and eat a sofa cushion if I had to do one again. We have a craft fair in December and I had visions of putting out 20 or so and selling them like crazy. Not gonna happen. Back to dish cloths. Thanks for your response.


I hear and feel your frustration but I have to say that your description had me laughing out loud. I have made several scarves with different varieties of this type of yarn and I didn't have a ton of trouble with it. I rather like it. Maybe I'm the acception to the rule. As someone else said, stick it out and then put it aside.

Anita


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Just on the last one for our craft group xmas pressies.I don't spend time with rerolling it,knit until thread really twisted,pull off about 3' yarn,then PUT AN ELASTIC BAND on ball,dangle ball,and it spins and untwists.Remove elastic band and repeat!Lindseymary


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I do similar to that - I just thread the knitting needle through the yarn, and let it spin to untangle


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

leen3611 said:


> I have read many of your posts regarding ruffled yarn so I got a skein of Starbella to try it out. I had to start over about ten times to get the initial hang of things but, according to many of you, I figured it would get easier as I went along.
> 
> Well.......it didn't. I watched lots of instructional videos but nothing clicked with me. It is very frustrating to try to find the top loop and, although I'm using bamboo needles, those darn six stitches really want to slide off.
> 
> ...


I wish I could help you out, but I have had the exact same experience as you. Fortunately I used a 50% coupon at Michael's to buy the stuff, so I'm not out a lot of money. It's donation bag fodder as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry you hate it. I make these scarves all of the time and have given them to friends who wear them as necklaces on a plain white shirt or an accessory on their coats in the winter. They are so easy for me, that I'm stacking them for my DDIL to sell in her Christmas bazaar. the first one I made, I had to use a YouTube.com video and when I'm getting started after not making one for over a month, I go back to it. If I just want mindless knitting, I pull out a skein and knit away. Fun and easy--for me!


----------



## mrswyzard (Jul 13, 2011)

Where do I find the skirt pattern? I too am one of the crazy persons who loves this yarn.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

I agree with you and include in there fun fur as well not worth the hassle


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Lovemygreys said:


> I have used a couple different brands and the only one that looks good and not limp are with the Sashay yarn by Red Heart. I do not find them fun to make and get bored with them quickly but they are pretty and my grandaughters love them. I have a short neck and I have a beautiful one I made and kept in rusts but everytime I put it on I feel like I have a clown collar on. I am thinking of putting it on a knitted purse.


This is so funny. Now I will never be able to wear one without thinking of Emmett Kelly or Ronald McDonald!!! :lol: :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Mollie said:


> leen3611 said:
> 
> 
> > I have read many of your posts regarding ruffled yarn so I got a skein of Starbella to try it out. I had to start over about ten times to get the initial hang of things but, according to many of you, I figured it would get easier as I went along.
> ...


Also, Sashay in limited quantities at Wal Mart for $4.67/skein.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

All this talk about ruffled skirts. I think my granddaughter would love one. Is there a free pattern somewhere? Thanks
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I love the ruffeled yarns. I like making the scarves as it takes so little time. So far I have used Red Heart Sashay, Starbella, Pirouette, Ice Flemenco. So far my favorite has been the Ice Flemenco Others I still want to try also. I liked all except the Red Heart Sashay. The holes were a lot smaller and even tho I skipped a hole like it says it still didn't have the pretty drape like the others.
Just my opinion. I know others must have ther favorites also.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Keepmeinstitches said:


> All this talk about ruffled skirts. I think my granddaughter would love one. Is there a free pattern somewhere? Thanks
> Keep Me In Stitches


Not sure if they are free or not, but you could check. All of the ruffled skirt patterns I found, just add the ruffles at the bottom after the skirt is knit. Here are some I found:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ruffle-skirt-3

http://www.caron.com/projects/ss/ss_rows_ruffles_dress.html [This one is a dress, not a skirt.]

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/diva-denim-remix-skirt [for a teen/adult using denim as the skirt.]

Have fun!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the info.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## oldmary (Nov 21, 2011)

Me too, I will finish the scarf I've started, but I still have 2 more skeins of the "stuff", that I'm not sure what I will do with it. I had visions of about the same things, only I was going to hand then out like freebies to practically anyone! That's not going to happen.
Mary


----------



## aknittingnut (Aug 7, 2012)

Have any of you asked the girls/women in the shop where you purchase the yarn how to work with it? I was shown how to knit with it by the asst. mgr. in an AC Moore shop. That one-on-one did it all for me.
Judy


----------



## Gilian (Dec 11, 2011)

Well Leen I am with you about the stitches dropping off now everytime I lay work down I stick the rubber stopper on the end, but now and again lose a stitch, patiently undo until I find the original 6 stitches, but I have perservered and mastered the knitting, but cant seem to get the hang of crotcheting I have tried and tried. Neverthe less am proud that I have made 12 in a week, but no. sales, keep asking people but so far nobody seems interested. the only thing i didnt discover until this last one was I was turning the wrong way should turn needle bakwards. Keep your chin up girl and keep trying, If you don;t first succeed try, try again, it will work out for you in the end. Cheers, Jill


----------



## aknittingnut (Aug 7, 2012)

What I do to prevent the stitches from falling off the needles when put down is to hold both needles together, wrap the yarn around the top, bottom and in-between the needles.


----------



## Poots (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm with you. I tried and finally gave the stuff to a friend. We are still friends.


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have to agree with you......I don't know why any one would buy that stuff


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

I've avoided thw ruffle yarn issue because I just don't like the finished product. I made myself a ruffled scarf with sock yarn and it's wonderful but much more involved than the ruffled yarn ones. I asked my 14 year old GD if she and her friends wear ruffled scarves and she said no so another good reason I won't bother but the product is great for all those that enjoy it.


----------



## Saidee (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm another nut who absolutely LOVES the weird ruffle yarn! I just can't stop buying it. I now have a whole sack full of scarves and there's a craft sale coming up at our local senior center next month...so I registered for a half table to see if I can sell some of them. If not, I'll just give them as Christmas presents. I have found that there's a difference in the brands. I prefer the Starbella and Patons WAY over the Red Heart brand! The Red Heart ruffle yarn is, for some reason, much harder to deal with.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> I absolutely LOVE the ruffle yarn. I made a full length scarf in 65 minutes. Currently I am making 18 of those scarves, for a gift for 18 ladies I have here in my home for a Christmas get-together. I have 10 done, and am currently doing my 11th.


Hey, bettyirene,
I love the ruffle yarn, too. (Have missed you on WS thread!)
Sue


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

aknittingnut said:


> What I do to prevent the stitches from falling off the needles when put down is to hold both needles together, wrap the yarn around the top, bottom and in-between the needles.


To keep my ruffles on the needle, I create a lifeline before I put it aside, then I tie the lifeline in a loose bow. The yarn stays on the needle and the lifeline. Should it come off the needle, the lifeline keeps it together and I have merely to insert my needle when I return to it. Works great. Have not lost a stitch or had to start over since the first time I set it aside. Lesson learned!


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

About 95% of all the items that I make, are small things. Preemies, Nicu, and bereavement items, I have no use for the waffle yarn. They do have the baby yarn in the waffle yarn, but I stay away from that. 
Does any one know how to make tiny little roebuds? I use a ton of them.


----------



## noniforever (Aug 28, 2011)

I found that with some of the ruffle yarns it helps to wind it on a empty paper towel cardboard. I then put it on the counter stand that holds paper towels. When you pull from the stand you can have a little tension that helps. And stops you from fiddling with it. You will still have to search for the holes but it will stay open enough. This doesn't work with all the the ruffle yarns but it's worth a try. They are really easy to make and go rather quickly. I use every other hole when they are large. The closer you use the holes the tighter it will be. Hope this helps.
Good luck.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I am sure there are plenty of people out there who would be happy to receive the ruffle yarn, at a reduced price.


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

What do you mean "reduced price:?


----------



## cherluc (May 6, 2012)

I had a hard a hard time with my first scarf but you get the hang of it afer awhile and I'm making 20 for the local hospital. it takes about one and half hour to make one. Try the red heart ribbon yarn way easier and pretty too


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

purchase of my yarn from...
http://www.beadadyxyarn.com

then you will get the ruffle skirt pattern


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

(In response to your title): I know I do! That stuff is not yarn.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I have to agree, My daughter had a go at making one and asked me to help her with a mistake... I really didn't like this product, but I think it is partly because I wind my yarn around my little finger when I knit and I also tend to flick so I found it very uncomfortable. Also a friend made me one and with my round face it really doesn't suit me. 
But in saying all that I have seen these yarns with a very fine mesh make the most beautiful little toddler dresses and as trim on sleeves etc. This is what I mean;


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

aknittingnut said:


> What I do to prevent the stitches from falling off the needles when put down is to hold both needles together, wrap the yarn around the top, bottom and in-between the needles.


 If you will just use circular needles you won't have the problem of the yarn sts. slipping off the other end. When you lay it down just put all your sts. on the cable and put a twisty on your needles. Sts. can't go anywhere then.
I think most are fighting with their yarn, Relax and just keep trying. I think most will be really pleased with themselves. Good Lock!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm beginning to think I dislike it. I've lost all my stitches again after pulling it out of my knitting bag. I've knitted it up again but am leaving a thick elastic band round the top of the needles so they won't fall off.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

tarsara, your dress is beautiful
Is there a link for this little dress?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Katsch said:


> tarsara, your dress is beautiful
> Is there a link for this little dress?


I didn't make it the owner of the lys near me made it and sells the pattern in her shop.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

trasara said:


> Katsch said:
> 
> 
> > tarsara, your dress is beautiful
> ...


Well, it is so pretty. Thanks for posting picture.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

The knitted ruffle scarf is a Fad. 

The concept is 'old' by now, even though the yarn companies keep coming out with more and more different colors and materials.

How many does one need to own and wear? I would say just one.

They do make a nice 'inexpensive gift' but the time spent to put one together is ridiculous!

There are just too many other beautiful and fun free and not free patterns out there and ones time should be considered precious!

So love the one or ones you make and then move on - to another fun project!

Fisherwoman

Fisherwoman


----------



## granda (Feb 18, 2011)

I had the same problem of the yarn slipping off the end. it was SO frustrating to start over and over again. Then I decided to try it on a circular needle and it all came together. I have made a few and have 5 or 6 skeins in stash. I will probably make these up this Fall but I couldn't to this endlessly for gifts and craft fairs. However, the scarfs are very pretty.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I looked at some of that ersatz yarn today. I even felt it. I'll avoid your frustration and leave it on the store shelves.
> 
> Good luck.


I'm with Jessica-Jean! Dont sweat this- it is a fad and surely will pass soon. Frankly, I am not sure I like the finished product enough to tackle this - even if it were a breeze.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

leen3611 said:


> Okay, Janie, if you say so, I will finish it!! I am astounded by the ladies who say they have made lots of them and can't keep up with the orders for more. I truly think I would pull my hair out and eat a sofa cushion if I had to do one again. We have a craft fair in December and I had visions of putting out 20 or so and selling them like crazy. Not gonna happen. Back to dish cloths. Thanks for your response.


I rather agree with you on this. I found no enjoyment or fun with this stuff even tho it is very popular. It did fulfill my "learn a new technique" curiosity. I finally gave up on the knitting six turn and knit six and put the thing on my bulky knitting machine and did it up. Just had to hand hang each stitch and treat it like intarsia. It ended up one sided but I am ok with that. I am not doing another one!


----------



## bakerdl (Jan 22, 2011)

Everyone seems to be using starbella, I have made 3 in the past week with Sashay by red heart,and I have only beeen knitting for 2 years. I had a problem holding yarn on needle with the first one but once I got started I got the hang of it. I watched a dozen different videos to get tips. Yes it does twist but you just have to find your own way of not twisting it. I only pulled one from center, never do that again. Pull from outside and just turn needles an extra turn or two every so often. Also you don't have to put it in the very top track loop, If I can't hit to track the second loop down is ok.


----------



## aknittingnut (Aug 7, 2012)

Have any of you used the Red Heart Ribbon. It is an inch wide and they work up with such a different look. It is a flat scarf instead of all the frills. I have made and sold many because of this different look.


----------



## bakerdl (Jan 22, 2011)

no, you just regular knit it? and it is called ribbon?


----------



## aknittingnut (Aug 7, 2012)

You knit it the same way as you would the scarf yarn. It is flat ribbon with a thread running along the top with spaces about and inch long. You pick up the thread as you would the holes in the others. You can get it from beadadyx.com. This is also from Ice but you could buy only 1 to try it out. Their colors of great and the quality much better than that of Red Heart.


----------



## gmalong (Apr 9, 2012)

Deb-Babbles said:


> leen3611 said:
> 
> 
> > I have read many of your posts regarding ruffled yarn so I got a skein of Starbella to try it out. I had to start over about ten times to get the initial hang of things but, according to many of you, I figured it would get easier as I went along.
> ...


I also had a bad time with the first scarf I made; but it does get easier. And, I saw a video on youtube that says to skip a loop and that helps make the scarf fuller. One of the nice things about it is you can skip even two loops and you can't tell if you made a mistake. Also, I use my largest dpns and wrapped a rubber band around one end so the stitches can't slide off. And, I also hold the dpns in an 'x' shape when I'm picking up the next stitch.


----------



## Gilian (Dec 11, 2011)

Where can I find this pattern, it is so cute I would like to make it for my gt granddaughter, Thanks


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I did one with the 1 inch shinny ribbon yarn. Don't remember the brand! I had a 1/2 price coupon at AC Moore. Cost about
$3.00. (No tax on yarn in Ma)

It was much more difficult for me and I could not wait to get it done, (took about a week) and gave it to my DIL. 

The loops every inch or so were like very thin eyelashes......to hook on to the needle and talk about sliding off, ugh, and I used my Shanghai China Bamboo needles, forget metal or plastic needles.

Between you and me it came out just like the tinsel string you might use to decorate a Christmas tree. Mine was shiny silver on one side and black on the other.

Yes, it looked jazzy, but a pain in the a-s to do.

My other 2 ruffled scarfs were done (with small holes - not Starbella big holes) and cost $12.50 each at a lys.

All in all I have done 3, and thats enough for me!

Fisherwoman


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

fisherwoman said:


> I did one with the 1 inch shinny ribbon yarn. Don't remember the brand! I had a 1/2 price coupon at AC Moore. Cost about
> $3.00. (No tax on yarn in Ma)
> 
> It was much more difficult for me and I could not wait to get it done, (took about a week) and gave it to my DIL.
> ...


Me again, I get my yarn at Joann's unless I order from YP and I have never paid more than $&.99 a skein. (reg. price) If I'm lucky I can get it when it's on sale. 
I feel really bad for ones that have to pay the high price some YS charge. It would really take the fun out of knitting and crocheting as I couldn't pay the high prece.


----------



## leen3611 (Oct 20, 2011)

I am so thrilled with all the responses - wish I could reply to each and every one of you! This has been a true revelation to me. And the vocabulary sub-plot is fantastic!

I am still struggling through this scarf but I am wavering
about ripping out the whole thing (tinking doesn't apply because it's not really knit in the first place!) and restarting with the skipping one hole idea. I can see where it would give it more fluffiness. 

But, as many of you have advised, I think I'll stick it out and see how it ends up. One thing I have discovered is that I can't do any marathon sessions with this yarn nor can I work on it at night. All of this is totally contrary to my usual oeuvre (a very complicated word which includes food (not this time) but which I always thought was French for egg!) 

I received a lovely PM from a lady who offered to help me the next time she's in Boston - thus eschewing the theory that there is a state-wide (Commonwealth-wide?) Massachusetts problem with ruffled yarn!

Thank you all for the fantastic thread. I hope that it continues! I shall update my progress (or lack thereof) when there is anything to report. All my best, Kathleen


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Wish I'd read about only using half the ball. I'm only 5'1. This thing looks bigger than me - which is saying something as I am "fluffy" as I mentioned before. I think I will find a tall, slender person who might like this. I won't even wear it to my nursing reunion - it would look like I was rolling up in a bizarre costume.


----------



## aknittingnut (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Grammy Toni!

I too am "fluffy" but have no problems using the yarns. With the full ruffle scarf materials and the ribbon, I us a #8 needle, 8 stitches and as many as 13 with the ribbon I make them the full skein. I only tie the scarf about half way up and let the long ends hang. If you feel that they are too long for you then fold in half, put around your neck and slip both ends through the loop. I NEVER wear them tied close to my neck (the one I don't really have.


----------



## rdejam (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm one of the crazies too. The first thing I do is stretch out the yarn and wrap it around a paper towel dowel. I can't imagine working with it if it's not unraveled first. When knitting, I hold 1 needle under my arm pit and I find it knits up pretty quickly. I can make a Starbella scarf in about 3 hours.


----------



## Nema (Mar 23, 2011)

I also didn't like using the ruffled yarn. I had to look at every single stitch, which is highly annoying, AND I had to stop every few rows to unwind the yarn and stretch it out. Boring. . . . The scarves I have made are pretty, though, I must admit.


----------



## bakerdl (Jan 22, 2011)

ok, thanks, I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## aknittingnut (Aug 7, 2012)

If you would wind the skein into a ball of on a tube then put it into a zip lock baggie. Make sure it is closed on both sides with a slit in the middle where your FLAT yarn comes though, it's much easier to work with!


----------



## bakerdl (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes, that is what I do. Works greatand easier to throw into a bag and go.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

arghhh..i bought the ruffle yarn, ice, starbella...and the ruffled skirt pattern came with it....alannah's ruffle skirt....oh my oh my.....all day to get 4 rows of ruffles on the skirt.....although I must say the skirt is cute and sassy...even my husband laughs when i hold it up....he says Party Dress! lol....i just do not know if i can work with this yarn much..it is difficult for me.


----------



## bakerdl (Jan 22, 2011)

circulars work great because you can hold both in left hand and wrap slip loop on with right hand. very easy to manouver.


----------



## sensaswoolgirl (Nov 10, 2011)

Don't despair. A small trick I could give you, use circular needles and when you have to put your knitting down just make a loop with your circular needles then your stitches won't slip off.


----------



## sensaswoolgirl (Nov 10, 2011)

Also, I cast on 5 stitches and I can make two scarves out of one ball. It would measure about 34 inches each scarf.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Certainly don't stop until the end of the row. I found that if the stitches slipped off the needle, I can frog it back a few rows, keeping the finished work very loosely in my closed hand. Then the stitches from the row kinda pop up for me to find. It worked well for me. I would also advise skipping some holes between stitches. Don't worry about how many you skip, it can vary one hole up or down and still work for you.


----------



## Gilian (Dec 11, 2011)

I do the same when losing a stitch undo a few rows an eventually find it.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

And...most definitely use circulars to keep those stitches under control when knitting and when you put it down. Just bring the two needles together and let the stitches hang at the bottom of the cable.


----------



## ridemakerema (Jul 20, 2012)

I am lucky too, I like them. I am knitting my 12th scarf (Christmas presents for my daughters, daughters in law and g'daughters) I have used Sashay, Starbella and Ribbons and I find that you just have to be patient, open the yarn, as they suggest, and use your right index finger to guide it to the needle, but once you found the rhythm... it goes fast. I am also helping several of my friends to knit them.


----------

